# X-Men vs. Watchmen



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

My friends are talking about this and quarreling about it. Over and over. 
And now, I want your opinions about these movies. 

So is it X-men or watchmen?


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 7, 2009)

The X-men movies as a trilogy? or just by them selves?


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 8, 2009)

I dunno not really a fair comparison....as an action movie...the X-Men movies were slightly superior otherwise all else is better in 'Watchmen'...

and plus the movie that I'll probably remember in a decade or two from now will most likely be 'Watchmen'...it just left more of a lasting impression on me
...the X-men superheroes come off as shallow characters compared to the Watchmen ... the characters/plot are just so much more complex that it's not even funny...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen>X-Men


----------



## Heran (Mar 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n3VSw1XBOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 8, 2009)

X-Men > Watchmen. Nuff said.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 8, 2009)

X-men. 

X-men have Wolverine. Nuff said.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 8, 2009)

if you mean the god awful trilogy films, then watchmen > x-men


----------



## plox (Mar 8, 2009)

watchmen > x-men


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't think you can compare them...  X-men is an action movie while Watchmen doesn't focus too much on action compared to it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2009)

i never liked the x-men movies

it was only good because of wolverine


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2009)

X-men movies were crappy imo. Action movies? They were boring for the most part. Watchmen had such vicious violence in it, so even in the action department I'd give it to Watchmen.

Rorscatch is much more interesting than movie version of Wolverine. 

Watchmen by a long shot.


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 8, 2009)

X-Men all the way...even though i am not fond of X-men movies much either...but compared to watchmen ...x-men is better....


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen.

I never cared for the X-Men movies.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen all the way. The X-Men franchise barely qualifies as watchable junk with Failverine being all over the place.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> X-men.
> 
> X-men have Wolverine. Nuff said.



This.  But then there's also Magneto and Professor X.  And Nightcrawler, who's a personal favorite.


Lol I can't wait until the Origins movies come out and then everyone'll be wangsting about them instead.  I love the collective attention span of the internet, it's fun.


----------



## Federer (Mar 8, 2009)

It's very hard to top X-men, I haven't seen Watchmen yet, so I won't decide now. Although it is very hard to compare a "not so much story, action" movie to a "Sin city like comic movie".


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> This.  But then there's also Magneto and Professor X.  And Nightcrawler, who's a personal favorite.
> 
> 
> Lol I can't wait until the Origins movies come out and then everyone'll be wangsting about them instead.  I love the collective attention span of the internet, it's fun.


Yeah, X3 didn't exactly have a big following ya know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd say X2>Watchmen=X-men> X3

The first X-men was well written, but underwhelmed me. Still good. Watchmen had more greater moments, but more lame moments as well.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

XMen3 sucked balls. Killed the whole franchise for me...didn't really care for it from the start but still.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd ray rating wise.

X1- 3/4(possibly a 2.5/4, but I think I'd stick with the higher rating)
X2- 3/4- 3.5/4(probably the higher one).
X3- 2-2.5/4

X3 was fine by me in terms of being entertaining, but it felt rushed and lacked a strong narrative compared to the others.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

I didn't even know much about X-Men, but man was I pissed when Cyclops was killed off. He was my favorite character at the time.

Plus, the ending was dumb. I love how Wolverine's shirt was ripped off but his pants are still on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually wasn't a big fan of Cyclops in the first 2 movies(I never read the comics so....), although I did like the banter between him and Wolverine. 

But his death REALLY pissed me off. I thought he was kind of bland in the first two movies because he lacked a real character arc, but when they finally put some thought into the character they kill him off in one of the dorkiest ways possible. 

At least show it!


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

lol, didn't they just show his little visor thingy? I haven't seen the movie in a long time.

If I remember correctly, I just liked him because I thought he was hot and I liked the laser power. But now my fave is Magneto.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually wasn't a big fan of Cyclops in the first 2 movies(I never read the comics so....)



Cyclops doesn't have a personality, he acts the way he did in the movies 99% of the time in the comics. His only character arcs are "My Girlfriends evil" and "My Girlfriends Dead"


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

He acted like a dick in UX-Men just cause Wolverine banged his girlfriend.

Pussy.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 9, 2009)

X-Men 2 > Watchmen > other X-Men


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 9, 2009)

X-Men movies have X-3, and therefore lose by default.


----------



## ez (Mar 10, 2009)

x2 > x1 > watchmen > x3


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> He acted like a dick in UX-Men just cause Wolverine banged his girlfriend.
> 
> Pussy.






Well ill be pissed and act like a dick if a guy had sex with my girlfriend


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't join up with Magneto for it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 10, 2009)

but Xmen is more popular and has more movies and appealed a wider target audience...so the commonfolk (who dont read comics) probably gonna pick X-Men by default.

Moviewise Watchmen > All 3 X Men movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 11, 2009)

Watchmen all the way, besides X-Men didn't have big blue sholongs in it...nor did homosexual vegetarians beating the shit out of people. 

I liked the X-Men movies, but I loved Watchmen. X-Men was a great cast with bad writers...they didn't do the source material justice.


----------

